# Upper Tampa Bay/Mobbly Bayou?



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I've never launched at State Street, usually launch at CCC ramp and make the run. Like anywhere in Tampa get there early before the kayak brigade shows up. There are several deep cuts through out and you should be fine, just explore it and you will get a feel - if your tucked back watch for outgoing water flow. As for tide I fish whenever I can but I guess I'd prefer an outgoing high. Best of luck!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Extremely crowded on the weekends and very tide dependent IMHO. 

I don't even bother with those areas anymore unless conditions make them my only option.


----------

